#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Aaron Donahue

## ninfan

I came to know about him via the internet.
Seems that he is for real. A remote viewer & a born psychic
During six consecutive days in May, Remote Viewer Aaron C. Donahue posted the winning Michigan Daily 3 lottery numbers on his Internet web site before they were drawn.
Donahue accomplished this fete not just once, but for six consecutive days between May 21 and May 26.

About Aaron

The whole website is worth having a look at but this is what I liked the most, though I am not sure if I beleive it entirely but I do find some truth in it
What is Real?
I have also questioned this to myself.. the exact same words "what is real?" .. I could go on & on on that but I'll save it for some other day


But seems like he has a darker side as well, but maybe its coz there are people who are jealous of him or who just don't like him 

Anti-Social Behavior
Aaron Donahue: Alleged remote viewer & Luciferian, A deranged mind?

As a human, I dunno if hes a jerk or not but as pyschic he does seem to be for real. Does anyone else know about him?

----------


## redhand

I know of a James Donahue who has done work with the Goetia and the Right Brain function. Quite interesting from what I have read.

----------


## ninfan

> Stay away from that guy...he is bad news....


What do you know about him, if I may ask? I am just curious.
I don't believe him entierly but lets face it, churches & temples have been going a good job of suppressing people.

----------

